# This is Halloween 2013 Addition



## jdblue1976 (Nov 18, 2010)

Last year I added a static Jack Skellington to my display, along with the moving Zero.









This year Jack's head gets 4 Servos added to it.









Plus I'm adding cemetery walls and 4 singing jack-o-laterns









The 4 Jack-O-Laterns get mounted to the wall above.


----------



## jdblue1976 (Nov 18, 2010)

Preview on the singing Jack-O-Laterns


----------



## MapThePlanet (Nov 12, 2010)

Looks really kewl! Great add on's this year!


----------



## Halloween Gamer (Jul 31, 2013)

The singing Jack-O-Lanterns are sweet!!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Really nice addition!


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

Really like the pumpkins. Would love to see a behind the scenes.


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

To cool. I wish I knew how to do that. I'm going to look at it again. lol


----------



## jdblue1976 (Nov 18, 2010)

Thanks everyone. I'll take some behind the scenes pics and post later.


----------



## jdblue1976 (Nov 18, 2010)

*Behind the scene, Pumpkins*

This is a view of the LED mounting









This is a view of the servo mounting of the jaw.


----------



## Jan (Sep 21, 2010)

Wow! Love it all -- so cool, so well done. I envy your trick-or-treaters!


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

wow! That looks great!


----------



## Wispurs (Oct 9, 2012)

I love it too!! I've always been a big NBC fan!


----------



## jdblue1976 (Nov 18, 2010)

Preview of the final product


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Awesome!


----------



## jdblue1976 (Nov 18, 2010)




----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Nice work on the pumpkins. You seem to know your way around a servo.


----------



## jdblue1976 (Nov 18, 2010)

Thanks


----------

